# soial care work?



## geordie73 (Apr 21, 2008)

hi does anyone out there work in or know of the social care sector in canada? i mainly do homeless and drug/alcohol support work but just starting to support adults with learning difficulties. is there much of a skill shortage for this sector in canada? any advice would be warmly welcomed. thanks


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Social workers are needed but many friends find the pay too low and its parttime hours. But that is not the whole story! I think you could get work at community living for $19 per hour here in a rural area which is higher and more hours then some other places in the city my firiends have worked. You will have to start googling that specific area of social work.
Check Welcome to Job Futures / Bienvenue à Emploi-Avenir gov't site for all professions-prospects/wages/etc.


----------

